# Exclusive Mk3 Preview Evening 6th March London



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

We have been given the opportunity by Audi to take 8 people along to Audi City in London to be the first in the country to see the new Mk3 model.

This is an exclusive invite for TTOC members next Thursday March 6th from 6:00pm till 8:30pm.

If you would like to be part of this please send me a pm ASAP. Names will be sorted out on a first come first served basis and I need to let Audi have details by tomorrow.

Please only request a place if you can 100% be sure of attendance and making your own way to Audi City which is Central London on the date and time above.


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

you have a PM


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

All gone.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Damn that was quick lol

J
xx


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Wow that was quick lol

Hope every body has a great time 

Phil


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

If you bought you TT from Audi, have a look at your emails.

I've just been sent on all day invite starting @10am.

The email says sorry it's a late invite blar blar....anyway head up for you.


----------

